# Sun Application Server 8 --- Nichtsaussagende Fehlermeldung



## bronks (28. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe eine ganz Primitive App mit der ich an neuen AS herumprobiere. Es ist die Account-App aus dem Buch "MasteringEJB", welches man auf http://www.theserverside.com/ kostenlos per DL bekommt. Dazu hab ich schnell mal einen Webclient gebastelt, alles in eine EAR gepackt und so deploye ich dieses Teil auf jedem AS, den ich in die Finger bekomme. Läuft überall ohne Probleme. Beim JBoss bin ich ein bissl ins rätseln gekommen, aber der SunAS bringt mit der folgenden Fehlermeldung das absolute Rätsel:


```
Deploying application in domain failed; Fatal Error from EJB Compiler -- Invalid jndi name [] found in application [pmapp]; 
module [ejb1.jar]; ejb [Account]; 
aborting deployment. Please populate the jndi element and try again. ; 
requested operation cannot be completed Fatal Error from EJB Compiler -- Invalid jndi name [] found in application [pmapp]; 
module [ejb1.jar]; 
ejb [Account]; aborting deployment. Please populate the jndi element and try again.
```

Am verwunderlichsten ist das: name []

Ich kann nirgendwo herauslesen, wo etwas falsch ist und was überhaupt falsch ist erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Hat jemand schon eine vergleichbare Meldung gesehen? Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen? Kann mir bitte jemand einen kleinen Tipp geben?


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Mrz 2005)

ruf das deploytool auf (ist im bin verzeichnis) und gib deiner EJB einen JNDI-Namen - sonst kannst du sie von aussen gar nicht erreichen...

ggf. auch den Verifier verwenden (ist da mit dabei) und eine bessere Fehlermeldung abholen

das "name[]" ist nur ein Artefakt, völlig unwichtig


----------



## bronks (29. Mrz 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ruf das deploytool auf (ist im bin verzeichnis)  ...


Danke für den Tip. Die EJB hatte einen JNDI-Namen, aber es haben noch ein paar andere Sachen gefehlt, die mir das Deploymenttool auf sehr verständliche Weise entlockt hat.


----------

